# ambuasador 6



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i have an old ambuasador 6 reel its all black and was sold mid to late 80s for a few years its for the most part a 6000 does anyone know that reel and if u can even find parts for it i dont want to spend much on it and i can do the work but i would love to fish it again as it was my favorite reel from 8 til 22 and it did catch an over state record spanish wade fishing off st marks back then it was just dinner just would like to have it working again


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll be happy to help you. Call anytime. [email protected]


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks i will it may be after thanksgiveing i have alot going on next week


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Excellent reels right out of the box. Joe can hook you up with anything needed..!! I have Cabontex drag washers and bearings for that reel. Joe and I trade back and forth all the time.


----------

